# Looking to buy apartment in Cyprus



## SandieShaw (7 mo ago)

Hi I am looking to purchase a 1 bed apartment in paphos region, looking at perdromi for own personal use and to rent out as well - can anybody give any advice on the way forward to start my journey please eg, is this a good safe area for a single over 60 lady, or any other lovely places you can recommend I would be grateful... Been to the east side and paphos many times but mainly coastal... Would like to be close to shops, tavernas, cafes, - beach within 15 mins walk or quick dive or cycle? Recommendations for estate agents and advice on how to start would be brilliant thank you in advance


----------



## David_&_Letitia (Jul 8, 2012)

We live in Polis which, as you are probably aware, adjoins Prodromi. It is certainly a good, safe area to live and affords many advantages. There are plenty of shops, pharmacies, tavernas and cafés close by, a good bus service to Paphos and it has a local general hospital. Polis beach is a short 10 min walk from Prodromi as is Latchi with its marina and beach. Prodromi has recently also completed a cycle lane project which has proven quite popular.

The Cyprus property market is quite buoyant at the moment with steadily rising prices and a general lack of availability - especially in this area which has always previously enjoyed lower prices. The proposed new rules for 3rd country nationals is likely to exacerbate the situation. Smaller properties like the one you are looking for do not stay on the market for very long and tend to be advertised locally on social media, but of course you need to be aware of the actual sites. If on Facebook, look for ‘Angelo Angeli’. Alternatively, look for A20 Real Estate on the Internet. A20 is based in Prodromi. 

Finally, be aware that renting out property owned by 3rd country nationals is no longer plain sailing. Check out this site for more information:









How to get a license to rent your property - Cyprus Property News


How to get a license to rent your property in Cyprus as self-catering accommodation & short-term holiday lets by someone who has got one.




www.news.cyprus-property-buyers.com





Good luck!


----------



## SandieShaw (7 mo ago)

Hi 
Thank you so much for your advice, much appreciated. I have been looking on the place in the sun website fir properties and indeed the ones I have seem on my budget are A20 Estate agents which I have researched and look very good. Thanks for the link about license to rent out, I was hoping to purchase something with this already in situ so fingers crossed - I am still in the planning stages of deciding location and getting all the advice I can before commiting and if course I plan to visit the areas in the next months or so that I am interested in to be 100% certain - I've found quite a lot of advice on buying in Cyprus and it sounds quite complex but I hope to get recommendations for lawyers/banks to use in Cyprus that hopefully will make this process go smoothly 😁 thanks again for responding - sandie


----------



## nhowarth (Dec 6, 2017)

SandieShaw said:


> Thanks for the link about license to rent out, I was hoping to purchase something with this already in situ so fingers crossed


The licence is issued to individuals so even if you buy something with a licence, you'll need to apply for one yourself.

Regards,


----------



## SandieShaw (7 mo ago)

nhowarth said:


> The licence is issued to individuals so even if you buy something with a licence, you'll need to apply for one yourself.
> 
> Regards,


Thank you that is very useful to know


----------



## nhowarth (Dec 6, 2017)

SandieShaw said:


> Thank you that is very useful to know


You're welcome Sandie. As for lawyers, I suggest you take a look at the list of lawyers provided by the UK Foreign, Commonwealth & Development Office.

As for banks - the Hellenic or the Bank of Cyprus.

Make sure your lawyer checks the Title Deed for the property to ensure there are no mortgages and other claims against it that will prevent it being registered in your name. He/she also needs to check that all payments to the Management Committee are up-to-date.

You also need to be aware that things have changed for Brits since Brexit. If you Google "Buying property in Cyprus and visiting post Brexit" you'll see.

Regards,


----------

